# LSU vs. Bama 2011



## Les Miles (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, they are calling it a game for the ages. 

I look forward to seeing our two fine football teams playing an exceptional game of the sport that we all love. 

Good luck to you Bama guys, but I hope that Les and the Tigers continue to play great football and we get out of Tuscaloosa with a win. 

About the only thing that could top this would be a rematch down in the Super Dome for the national title. 

Let the smack and the posting start... 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!​


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 24, 2011)

Seems to me that we have already done this in other threads.  I'm ready for another great BAMA victory

ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 24, 2011)

I create a game thread each week for the next upcoming game. Just one common place to post news and such leading up to the game that later becomes the actual game day thread. 

Looking forward to a great game


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 24, 2011)

Alabama-LSU is the biggest game at Bryant-Denny Stadium since ... ?

TUSCALOOSA, Alabama - Bryant-Denny Stadium has been the scene of big games before, but the biggest of them all is less than two weeks away.

Top-ranked LSU will visit second-ranked Alabama on Nov. 5, and the bigger-than-ever venue isn't big enough to handle the biggest surge of people that is on the way.
"For LSU fans, their record doesn't matter," said Ken Gaddy, director of the Paul W. Bryant Museum and Alabama football historian. "They're always excited and confident when they come to town. It will be a huge day."
How huge?
"There will be a lot of people in town that don't have tickets," Gaddy said. "There's 10,000-plus even for a nonconference game that don't even have tickets. For this game, there will be 20-(thousand) or 30,000 people in town that don't have a ticket. It will be a huge week. Not just a day but a week. ... They'll start coming in (next) Wednesday or Thursday."
So 30,000 people more than the 101,821 who will pack the 82-year-old stadium?
"I'd say more than that," said Clem Gryska, Gaddy's predecessor as the Bryant Museum's director. "I rode around Saturday with my grandson, just looking, and it took me about an hour and a half to get from the stadium to my house in Northport. It was just bumper to bumper, both sides of the street."
It will be the first No. 1 vs. No. 2 regular-season game in the history of the Southeastern Conference, much less the stadium. CBS announced Sunday that it is moving the game to a 7 p.m. kickoff. The game will get a two-week buildup as both teams enjoy bye weeks.

Complete article: http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2011/10/alabama-lsu_is_the_biggest_gam_1.html


----------



## Self! (Oct 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well, they are calling it a game for the ages.
> 
> I look forward to seeing our two fine football teams playing an exceptional game of the sport that we all love.
> 
> ...



fixed it for ya


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 24, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Les Miles said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they are calling it a game for the ages.
> ...



You forgot to change something ya crazy idjit


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well, they are calling it a game for the ages.
> 
> I look forward to seeing our two fine football teams playing an exceptional game of the sport that we all love.
> 
> ...



There, I REALLY fixed it


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 25, 2011)

It's gonna be a great one that's for sure!!!

I can't wait.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 25, 2011)

Rammer Jammer Y'all!!!


----------



## flip0302 (Oct 25, 2011)

This should be a SLOBBERKNOCKER !
All either team has to do is win out and they claim the prize.
If Bama can establish a passing game, I think we get them ! Not sure we can run on them.

My toughest deliema is I have two tickets in section MM 30 rows off the field...I have $500.00 in them, they are now selling for a whole lot more that.......

Go or sell?

Roll Tide!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 25, 2011)

LSU has won 6 of the last 8 games between the two teams.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 25, 2011)

Saban. vs. Miles

137-53 vs 98-38 W-L records
.720.... vs .721.. Win Percentage
2..........vs 1.......BCS Championships
6-6.......vs 6-3... Bowl W-L Record


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 25, 2011)

45-24-5 all time record between the schools. By the way Bama has the 45 wins.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a Dawg's fan all the way but I'm pulling for the Tide in this one.  And to show just how much i want them to beat the Tigers, I got this little jewel this past weekend as a show of my support for the Tide!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 25, 2011)

fairhope said:


> 45-24-5 all time record between the schools. By the way Bama has the 45 wins.



What does anything that happened back in the 1900's have to do with this game? Absolutely nothing. 

-LSU is the winningest program in the SEC the last 10 years.
-LSU is 7-3 against Bama during that time.
-LSU also has 2 national championships to Bama's 1 during that time.
-Miles has a history of beating Bama with a 4-2 record. 

Times have changed, Bama is not the big dog of the SEC anymore, LSU and Florida are.

It's a what-have-you-done-for-me-lately world these days. Just as MIKE SHULA


----------



## bamafans (Oct 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What does anything that happened back in the 1900's have to do with this game? Absolutely nothing.
> 
> 
> Good point. However, what does The last 10 years have to do with this game or even last year??
> These are two different teams from last year. Throw out the history books.....this is going to be one for the ages...


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 26, 2011)

LSU vs Bama Hype Video


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 27, 2011)

Man I dont even wanna Know what Tickets are going for right now? Thats gonna be one heck of a crowd... Dont Really like either team but I would love to be at this one!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 28, 2011)

I really want to see TR meet the Honey Badger in the open field.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 28, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I really want to see TR meet the Honey Badger in the open field.



Honey Badger don't care.... he'll just strip the ball from #3 and head to the endzone for 6 easy points.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Bammers... the Honey Badger and his friends are coming.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Honey Badger don't care.... he'll just strip the ball from #3 and head to the endzone for 6 easy points.



Do you really believe that?  I have that image of Bo Jackson meeting Brian Bosworth.  You really think that pipsqueek can stand up to 220 pounds of solid muscle especially with his poor tackling form?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 29, 2011)

Drexal said:


> A lot of teams have put up some "stats" on LSU, but it hasn't done any of them any good.  Regardless, this is gonna be some true smashmouth football!!!



Yep, I think that LSU has just as good of a rushing attack and definitely a better passing game than Bama. 

Combine that with an aggressive defense that will coming after McCarron and containing #3, and I believe that LSU will pull out the win in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I really want to see TR meet the Honey Badger in the open field.





David Mills said:


> Do you really believe that?  I have that image of Bo Jackson meeting Brian Bosworth.  You really think that pipsqueek can stand up to 220 pounds of solid muscle especially with his poor tackling form?



Ummm.... #3 won't get that far.  These guys are going to shut him down. Just like they've done to every other RB they've faced.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ummm.... #3 won't get that far.  These guys are going to shut him down. Just like they've done to every other RB they've *keyed on*.



Fixed it for you, because that is what they have faced thus far; Teams with one, or maybe two backs they could key on to shut the running game down. We are eight deep in talent..


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you, because that is what they have faced thus far; Teams with one, or maybe two backs they could key on to shut the running game down. We are eight deep in talent..



One more week till your beating old man


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 30, 2011)

Les Miles... 4-2 against Bama and 2-2 against Saban


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2011)

Only six more days until your beatdown Les. Enjoy your week.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 30, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> Only six more days until your beatdown Les. Enjoy your week.











Trust me, I'm not worried in my team's ability to expose Bama's weaknesses and win the game. 

I suspect there's going be some mighty sad faces wearing crimson come late Saturday night.  

GEAUX TIGERS!!!! TIDE ROLLED...​


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I suspect there's going be some mighty sad faces wearing crimson avatars come late Saturday night.



Fixed it for you..


----------



## Self! (Oct 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Trust me, I'm worried in my team's ability to expose Bama's weaknesses and win the game.




I fix'd it to


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 30, 2011)

Silly Bammers


----------



## AlanShort (Oct 31, 2011)

All i here is miles vs bama is 4-2. or miles vs saban is 2-2. how about les miles without nick sabans recruits versus nick saban with shulas players. 2-1! Les miles should've sent a big thank you letter to Nick Saban for having the best senior recruits in the country that year so he could beat Alabama and win the national championship. You wanna bring up the last 10 years then why not bring up the last 75 years. Might as well.  
Bama has a winning record versus every team in the SEC, the only team to win a SEC championship for every decade. The most ten win seasons and most nation championships of any team. Most bowl wins of any team. Alabama is king of college football!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2011)

AlanShort said:


> All i here is miles vs bama is 4-2. or miles vs saban is 2-2. how about les miles without nick sabans recruits versus nick saban with shulas players. 2-1! Les miles should've sent a big thank you letter to Nick Saban for having the best senior recruits in the country that year so he could beat Alabama and win the national championship. You wanna bring up the last 10 years then why not bring up the last 75 years. Might as well.
> Bama has a winning record versus every team in the SEC, the only team to win a SEC championship for every decade. The most ten win seasons and most nation championships of any team. Most bowl wins of any team. Alabama is king of college football!



Now you've done it. KornDawg is gonna bring out the mustard and really mess things up now..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 31, 2011)

There are still tickes available; Stubhub has 2 tickets, north endzone, row 25, seats 17 & 18 for

$10,423.14 EACH

This is no joke.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 31, 2011)

AlanShort said:


> Alabama is king of college football!



Alabama is also the king of NCAA probation


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Alabama is also the king of NCAA probation



That's  UGAY mantra. Are you really going to stoop so low as to act like a flea bitten mutt?

Fact of the matter is, for a school to get the probations, near death penalties and scholarship restrictions that Bama has over the year (no thanks to Phat Phil and his ilk) and to still manage to recruit and come back to win National Championships speaks volumes for the school and the program.

I just love other schools with their 2 or 3 NC's getting on their moral high horse and drawing that card against Bama.  The fact of the matter is, everyone knows when you are consistently vying for the top spot everyone else is jealous and some will stop at nothing (regardless of how underhanded it is) to tarnish your program and try to bring you down.

Keep spouting those past tense stats Korn Dawgs, you still have 10 less NC's than we do, and in a couple of months it will be 11.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Alabama is also the king of NCAA probation



I don't think we are King are we? You may just be going back as many years as it takes to suit you just like you do the win/loss record. Move along and concentrate on something more recent and something you know more about which is a Honey Badger man crush. Mod in training AKA Sneaky Tiger. Don't sell AL Short.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like we got some touchy Bammers today. 

You boys don't cry too much Saturday night after your team loses.

It's not like you're gonna get banned or anything for being a bammer.

Oh wait.... maybe you will.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Alabama is also the king of NCAA probation



Really???? You corn-doggers don't care too much for the facts, do y'all?

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/428918-most-ncaa-infractions-the-record-no-team-wants-to-hold

http://blog.al.com/bn/2008/03/sec_no_2_for_most_ncaa_infract.html

http://www.ncaagridirongab.com/2011/03/09/10-most-corrupt-ncaa-athletic-programs/


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 31, 2011)

Honey badger,,,,,,, wasn't that Freddie Mercury's nickname as well??


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 31, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Honey badger,,,,,,, wasn't that Freddie Mercury's nickname as well??



Doesn't matter.... Honey Badger is coming for McCarron


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Doesn't matter.... Honey Badger is coming for McCarron


  TR's gonna make a pancake out of him


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

Keys to beating the Bammers

1.) Stop #3 Trent Richardson (aka Butterfingers) - just like LSU did last year 






2.) Force the very average Bama QB to throw the ball to the LSU secondary (which they will gladly intercept) - just like LSU did last year






3.) Make McCarron appreciate eating the grass at Bryant-Denny's just like Ginger enjoyed the grass at Tiger stadium






4.) Have the SEC's passing efficiency leader throw some decent passes...






5.) ... to Rueben Randle - one of the SEC's best scoring WRs






6.) Or he might just hand it to one of our many RB's - such as Spencer Ware






7.) Which will cause this end result - just like last year


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Doesn't matter.... Honey Badger is coming for McCarron



Is Honey Beggar gonna be out of drug rehab by saturday?


----------



## tigerfan (Nov 1, 2011)

If he wants to be.  That's the thing about a honey badger, if he wants it, he gets it.

Will probably be feeding on elephant.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 1, 2011)

tigerfan said:


> Will probably be feeding on elephant.



Yuk, yuk, yuk,,,,, that is so funny and original






NOT


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 1, 2011)

Honey badger sucking a bottle


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 1, 2011)

Honey badger got in the way of #3


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 1, 2011)

Im just going to sit here and watch.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 1, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Im just going to sit here and watch.



You,,,,,, an innocent bystander???????????


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 1, 2011)

David Mills said:


> You,,,,,, an innocent bystander???????????



Yep.  I have no dog in this fight.  My dog is a puppy right now so I am just going to sit here, eat me a large bag of pop corn and hopefully, one of these UGA fans will bring me a beer and we will talk about this match up...  

Though I would love there to be a way where both these teams could lose this game, I must admit.  Im stoked to see it..   

Should be a good one.


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 1, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Honey badger sucking a bottle





David Mills said:


> Honey badger got in the way of #3






Well said, a picture is indeed worth a thousand words.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

FACTOID: In the Alabama-LSU series, since 1970 the visiting team has won 27 times, including 6 of the last 10 meetings. 

GEAUX TIGERS...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> FACTOID: In the Alabama-LSU series, since 1970 the visiting team has won 27 times, including 6 of the last 10 meetings.
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS...



The problem with frantically grasping at as many straws as you can, is that eventually you draw the short one. Keep grasping brotha, keep on grasping..


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The problem with frantically grasping at as many straws as you can, is that eventually you draw the short one. Keep grasping brotha, keep on grasping..



Who's grasping at straws? I simply posted a factoid that I just saw on ESPN a few minutes ago. 

Sheesh... you boys sure are a sensitive bunch. 

It must be the fear in you...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who's grasping at straws? I simply posted a factoid that I just saw on ESPN a few minutes ago.
> 
> Sheesh... you boys sure are a sensitive bunch.
> 
> It must be the fear in you...



You slam the bookies in Vegas but you have every confidence in the talking heads on ESPN...

Too rich..


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You slam the bookies in Vegas but you have every confidence in the talking heads on ESPN...
> 
> Too rich..



It sure is going to be nice to see you with that LSU avatar for two months.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Les,

Only 2 more days til your beatdown. Sleep well now.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 3, 2011)

I wonder if TR can throw a football.  Put him in the wildcat, they put 9 in the box, we block strong right, TR acts like he is running right, sucks in the DB leaving either Hanks or Maze wide open, TR lobs it out,,,,,,,,, TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I wonder if TR can throw a football.  Put him in the wildcat, they put 9 in the box, we block strong right, TR acts like he is running right, sucks in the DB leaving either Hanks or Maze wide open, TR lobs it out,,,,,,,,, TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I wonder if TR can throw a football.  Put him in the wildcat, they put 9 in the box, we block strong right, TR acts like he is running right, sucks in the DB leaving either Hanks or Maze wide open, TR lobs it out,,,,,,,,, TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!!



As i said in the Bama thread, i really feel like there are whole chapters of our offense playbook that haven't been opened yet. I expect to see a lot of new stuff in this game!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As i said in the Bama thread, i really feel like there are whole chapters of our offense playbook that haven't been opened yet. I expect to see a lot of new stuff in this game!



That's what made me "design" that play


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As i said in the Bama thread, i really feel like there are whole chapters of our offense playbook that haven't been opened yet. I expect to see a lot of new stuff in this game!



Will this be the game where the Blake Sims wildcat package gets unveiled??


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 3, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> Will this be the game where the Blake Sims wildcat package gets unveiled??



I think this is the game that Saban might have to let go of his Mr. Conservative approach, you might even see the old "statue of liberty" or fumble-rooski.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 3, 2011)

I just watched the player interviews from yesterday and I love what I am seeing with the approach that they are taking. They look very relaxed and ready to take the field. No smack talk like what came out of one interview with and LSU player. In fact Darius Hanks was asked about Mathieu and his nickname and he had never heard it but did say it was pretty cool when the reporter told him. When the reporter asked Upshaw if he had heard about what the LSU player had said about our LB's he said no and the reporters started in and were stopped and upshaw told them that they were not going there. Say what you want about Saban's approach to player interviews, but the Bama players know what to say and how to say it and don't let their mouth get them in trouble or provide locker room material for the opponent.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 3, 2011)

I believe that from this point forward that Saban should not allow any more interviews or any type of media contacts with the players.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 3, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I believe that from this point forward that Saban should not allow any more interviews or any type of media contacts with the players.



I would have no problem with that even though the players really do a good job and handle themselves with class.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 3, 2011)

Do you really need locker room material when you are playing for the mini national championship anyway?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Do you really need locker room material when you are playing for the mini national championship anyway?



Not sure what you mean


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 3, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Not sure what you mean



I mean isn't this game important enough that both teams will be fired up no matter what is said prior to gametime?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I mean isn't this game important enough that both teams will be fired up no matter what is said prior to gametime?



I would say that every game is important enough that both teams should be fired up. If the 8 games that both teams played previous to this one were not important we would not have the build up to this one. If your team thinks the same way you do the biggest game they will ever look forward to is the State Championship and lately that has not worked out well for them.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 3, 2011)

found this and thought it was funny.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I mean isn't this game important enough that both teams will be fired up no matter what is said prior to gametime?



Absolutely,,,, anytime you are contending for a championship, every game becomes the most important game.

My concern is that there is basically unprecedented media hype leading up to this game.  Alabama has received more than 600 media requests when previous "big games" the number of requests have been around 300.  There are numerous requests for player interviews which I fear can become a distraction and will affect focus.  The closer we get to game time, focus becomes more and more important.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 3, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Absolutely,,,, anytime you are contending for a championship, every game becomes the most important game.
> 
> My concern is that there is basically unprecedented media hype leading up to this game.  Alabama has received more than 600 media requests when previous "big games" the number of requests have been around 300.  There are numerous requests for player interviews which I fear can become a distraction and will affect focus.  The closer we get to game time, focus becomes more and more important.



Good point.  I agree 100% with that.  You know those LSU players are focusing hard....on doritos.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

LSU signs on every weight bench in the Bama gym:


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pay backs are...  Remember that BEAT DOWN Florida got...  Less is get'n his Saturday Night @ Saban Bryant Denny Stadium...

R T R Y'all...


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2011)

35 hours and counting...


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 4, 2011)

My flight leaves out tonight.

Any of you guys going to the game tomorrow night be carefull and have fun.

Should be a good one.


----------



## weagle (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't wait to watch this one.  I think Bama is too strong for the Tigers, but they are close enough that a single forced error could be the difference.

A game like this is SEC football at it's best and another feather in the conference cap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2011)

I wonder how much synthetic pot Homely Bagger is going to smoke tonight in order to cope with the butt whooping LSWho's about to take?


----------



## golffreak (Nov 4, 2011)

Bama by 10.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 4, 2011)

*roll tide!!!!*


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm tired of all the hype and wish it were game time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I'm tired of all the hype and wish it were game time.



Is it really going to be a game?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 5, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it really going to be a game?



I hope so Gomer


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 5, 2011)

The first and most decisive omen:

Corso picked LSU!!!!!!   The kiss of death!!!!!!


----------



## golffreak (Nov 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> The first and most decisive omen:
> 
> Corso picked LSU!!!!!!   The kiss of death!!!!!!



I hope so, but I heard on ESPN Radio this morning that he is 9-1 the last 10 times he has picked LSU.

Roll Tide and here's to a great game guys...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> LSU signs on every weight bench in the Bama gym:



LSU is already in the heads on those Bammer players... what a bunch of baffoons.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> The first and most decisive omen:
> 
> Corso picked LSU!!!!!!   The kiss of death!!!!!!



Yeah.... you keep thinking that. 



golffreak said:


> I hope so, but I heard on ESPN Radio this morning that he is 9-1 the last 10 times he has picked LSU.



Corso is money on his LSU head picks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2011)

I have finally decided what avatar would be best for you after LSWho loses tonight Les.

I think it would be fitting, and I can't think of anything more embarrassing for you to wear as an avatar than for you to have to keep using one that depicts the LSU logo on it...


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> LSU signs on every weight bench in the Bama gym:



Never again


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 5, 2011)

Les.. While we have had our disagreements when it comes to football.  And I will never, ever, ever, say this again.. Im pulling for LSU.  The LSU D is the real deal, and Bama just hasn't played anyone with a good offense.  I think LSU wins by 10 or 14.


----------



## Drexal (Nov 5, 2011)

Bama's got most every expert pick... Bama's got size advantage on us... They got home field advantage... They got us on most every stat... And they got self-professed "class"... But none of that will help you tonight. LSU 28 Bama 23!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Les.. While we have had our disagreements when it comes to football.  And I will never, ever, ever, say this again.. Im pulling for LSU.  The LSU D is the real deal, and Bama just hasn't played anyone with a good offense.  I think LSU wins by 10 or 14.



Well there you go Les, outside of Corso, the second expert kiss of death for y'all tonight..


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well there you go Les, outside of Corso, the second expert kiss of death for y'all tonight..



Don't worry.  With any luck Bama will get to play BSU in a BCS game and get destroyed again by another non automatic qualifying team..


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 5, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Don't worry.  With any luck Bama will get to play BSU in a BCS game and get destroyed again by another non automatic qualifying team..



Slow down on the drinking there buddy.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 5, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> Slow down on the drinking there buddy.



While I admit I was drinking when Utah WAXED Bama, when I sobered up the next day, it turned out that Utah still WAXED Bama!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 5, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> While I admit I was drinking when Utah WAXED Bama, when I sobered up the next day, it turned out that Utah still WAXED Bama!



That was then, this is now. Totally different Bama team with much more on the line. But keep on dreaming... d


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yeah.... you keep thinking that.
> 
> 
> 
> Corso is money on his LSU head picks



I diden't know that you are a woman


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 5, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> That was then, this is now. Totally different Bama team with much more on the line. But keep on dreaming... d



So, there is more on the line today then when Bama lost to UF in the SEC Championship game?  Im pretty sure the 2008 SEC game had more on the line!...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> So, there is more on the line today then when Bama lost to UF in the SEC Championship game?  Im pretty sure the 2008 SEC game had more on the line!...



What a bore...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Les.. While we have had our disagreements when it comes to football.  And I will never, ever, ever, say this again.. Im pulling for LSU.  The LSU D is the real deal, and Bama just hasn't played anyone with a good offense.  I think LSU wins by 10 or 14.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2011)

Drexal said:


> Bama's got most every expert pick... Bama's got size advantage on us... They got home field advantage... They got us on most every stat... And they got self-professed "class"... But none of that will help you tonight. LSU 28 Bama 23!!!



Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2011)

3 hours till Armageddon and the Honey Badger don't care... he takes what he wants!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 5, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> While I admit I was drinking when Utah WAXED Bama, when I sobered up the next day, it turned out that Utah still WAXED Bama!





Jetjockey said:


> So, there is more on the line today then when Bama lost to UF in the SEC Championship game?  Im pretty sure the 2008 SEC game had more on the line!...



Who said anything about Florida.  Utah was post-Florida.

Are you


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 3 hours till Armageddon and the Honey Badger don't care... he takes what he wants!



I hope he can take it after TR steamrolls over him! 

Roll Tide!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> I hope he can take it after TR steamrolls over him!
> 
> Roll Tide!!!!!!



#3 is going down like he had hit a brick wall. 

LSU Defense is nasty and Bama hasn't played anyone yet except a few weak teams.

The wake up call happens tonight.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> #3 is going down like he had hit a brick wall.
> 
> LSU Defense is nasty and Bama hasn't played anyone yet except a few weak teams.
> 
> The wake up call happens tonight.



The honey badger is hardly a brick wall.  From what I've seen, he hangs on for dear life while being drug down the field.

I agree someone is getting a wake up call, but Bama is not the one asleep!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Nick...






Enjoy the game... I am out of here until afterwards.

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 5, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> Who said anything about Florida.  Utah was post-Florida.
> 
> Are you



Ding Ding Ding... We have a winner!!!!  

Didn't Bama lose to UF and then have to play Utah?  Wasn't Bama vs UF  #1 vs #2?  Isn't tonights game #1 vs #2 and the loser out of the NC game, but most likely to still make a BCS game?    Try and keep up, the world moves pretty fast these days!   Whoever loses this game is out of the NC game.


----------



## MoonPie (Nov 5, 2011)

weagle said:


> I can't wait to watch this one.  I think Bama is too strong for the Tigers, but they are close enough that a single forced error could be the difference.
> 
> A game like this is SEC football at it's best and another feather in the conference cap.



Exactly. X2 Bro.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 5, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Ding Ding Ding... We have a winner!!!!
> 
> Didn't Bama lose to UF and then have to play Utah?  Wasn't Bama vs UF  #1 vs #2?  Isn't tonights game #1 vs #2 and the loser out of the NC game, but most likely to still make a BCS game?    Try and keep up, the world moves pretty fast these days!   Whoever loses this game is out of the NC game.



Then how does Utah factor in?  You are  

I am sure there are more than a few that can confirm that!


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> LSU is already in the heads on those Bammer players... what a bunch of baffoons.



Looks like Bama is in lsu's head pretty hard.....


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 5, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> Then how does Utah factor in?  You are
> 
> I am sure there are more than a few that can confirm that!



So, who do you think Bama plays in their BCS game that isn't the NC game?  Are you going to make excuses if they end of playing BSU and get beat?  Just like they did when they lost to UF in 2008 and got smoked by Utah?  Things are looking pretty familiar!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 6, 2011)

Great game. LSU shut down #3 Trent Richardson and held him to 89 yards of rushing on 23 carries. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## polkhunt (Nov 6, 2011)

that was a stinkfest, nothing to be proud of for either team.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Great game. LSU shut down #3 Trent Richardson and held him to 89 yards of rushing on 23 carries.
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!!!



So where's the avatar that you thugs want us to garner?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So where's the avatar that you thugs want us to garner?



Right here...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Right here...



Already got it, but then, I knew you wouldn't miss an opportunity for a clothsline tackle.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 6, 2011)

polkhunt said:


> that was a stinkfest, nothing to be proud of for either team.



I didn't even watch it. I'm guessing if either team had a QB it wouldn't have been such a low scoring game, but I guess it's easier for the fans of both teams to say they have a great defense just to make them feel better I guess.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> I didn't even watch it. I'm guessing if either team had a QB it wouldn't have been such a low scoring game, but I guess it's easier for the fans of both teams to say they have a great defense just to make them feel better I guess.



Wal-Mart has clues on sale, 50% off, today only. You might want to take advantage of that.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wal-Mart has clues on sale, 50% off, today only. You might want to take advantage of that.



No your right I've never watched Chavis's defense. hahaha what a joke.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> No your right I've never watched Chavis's defense. hahaha what a joke.



You lost by 31 points to both LSU and Bama, you should be well versed in both their offense and defense.

Quit getting your information from Rip Rap and you'll fair much better when posting about games you never watched.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 6, 2011)

that pick at the one yard line by LSU,how big was that....

and the play calls for BAMA in the overtime....what was they thinking...


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 6, 2011)

polkhunt said:


> that was a stinkfest, nothing to be proud of for either team.



Are you kidding?  While not everyone appreciates a good defensive game, the level of D played last night was borderline NFL quality. 

There were hits last night that you feel the collision....literally.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 6, 2011)

nickel back said:


> and the play calls for BAMA in the overtime....what was they thinking...


  Made no sense to me either plus Mccarron had time to throw it away instead of taking the sach.


----------



## AlanShort (Nov 6, 2011)

Atleast we won the gumbo contest. i bet that made all them feel like crap. Alabama gumbo beats luisianna gumbo!  Everybody knows we have the better defense and offense and they have the better punter and fg kicker. nothing changed my mind. just hope arkansas can beat lsu again.


----------



## Drexal (Nov 7, 2011)

AlanShort said:


> Everybody knows we have the better defense and offense and they have the better punter and fg kicker. nothing changed my mind. QUOTE]
> 
> Is this a Duck fan?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 7, 2011)

AlanShort said:


> Atleast we won the gumbo contest. i bet that made all them feel like crap. Alabama gumbo beats luisianna gumbo!  Everybody knows we have the better defense and offense and they have the better punter and fg kicker. nothing changed my mind. just hope arkansas can beat lsu again.



Yeah.... we feel like crap because we lost the gumbo contest but won one of the biggest games of the year.

Try again to justify that loss... 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 20, 2011)

Happiness is looking back through this old thread at all the new LSU fans we now have in the sports forum.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 20, 2011)

Things have a way of working themselves out.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 22, 2011)

5:51


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Comeaux, Have you handed in your weekly Mod report yet?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 23, 2011)

One more time...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 24, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Hey Comeaux, Have you handed in your weekly Mod report yet?



No.... But I did find this pic of Bama's new Field Goal kicker practicing


----------

